# 2buckeroo does it again thread 2



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

man this guy is amazing, he told; me about the zook to the trans oil, well not only does it do what it does it also puts life on the string and oils the blade for longer life


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Change your signature! :jester:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

And a simple trick I learnt off 2buck is to fill the anglebox off the side of the pump instead of the gooseneck, when it's full it overflows straight back into the bucket...brilliant :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive learnt from 2buck that he likes coffee.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Ive learnt from 2buck that he likes coffee.


Caz that is the best one yet


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I have learned even though hes in Canada he really likes his sheep.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> I have learned even though hes in Canada he really likes his sheep.


I have learnt to have my breakfast sandwhich on a maple cinamon french toast bagel! Thanks 2buck


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

he's taught me that I'm not the only crazy one out here:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

with him and the Mudshark I learned how to use smileys


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

And I learnt to photoshop :shifty:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> And I learnt to photoshop :shifty:


I have learned, that when Kiwiman is not on Drywall talk, he is tending to his sheep


----------

